# Zoo day



## AnimalLady (Oct 3, 2015)

Went to the zoo with the kiddos. Got a few neat shots and wanted to show ya'll


What kind of turtles are they?


He was huge!!





Thanks for looking lol!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 3, 2015)

E-e-e-e-K!

(JK...thanks for sharing your day with us.)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2015)

Zoo Miami?
They're supposed to have a nice Redfoot exhibit, but I haven't been in a couple of years.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 5, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Zoo Miami?
> They're supposed to have a nice Redfoot exhibit, but I haven't been in a couple of years.


Yup! Zoo Miami. Well, to be honest we kinda just skipped around the zoo, the baby was not having it. So we didn't get to see everything. I didn't see any redfoots. Now I'm sad.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2015)

The last time I was there it was still called Miami Metro Zoo.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks for posting.
Don't be sad!!
You saw lots of nice animals.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 5, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> The last time I was there it was still called Miami Metro Zoo.



You have to go see it now! Its nice, you'll enjoy it. We always get the bicycles, because I'm lazy


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2015)

AnimalLady said:


> You have to go see it now! Its nice, you'll enjoy it. We always get the bicycles, because I'm lazy


I'll take Adam when he comes to visit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2015)

I didn't know about the bicycles. It always was a HUGE zoo.


----------



## AnimalLady (Oct 5, 2015)

You're going to love it, since its been a while, it'll all be new to you! The bikes are a must for me. I don't really like chasing 3 kids around loL! We get the one that holds 4 people, gives us room to put our stuff on it. Make sure you take pics to show! When i was taking a photography course I was out there a lot. My thing was animal pictures and landscapes


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 5, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'll take Adam when he comes to visit.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 5, 2015)

Tidgy's Dad said:


>


Someone has to do the pedaling.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Oct 5, 2015)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Someone has to do the pedaling.


Hmmm.
Can I bring wifey, then?


----------



## Careym13 (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice photos, thanks for sharing!


----------

